# God of all Creation - First performance



## rah

On Sunday 6th June Robert Howard's anthem, God of all Creation, will be premiered at Prescot Parish Church.

Robert's work for 3-part choir (Sopranos, Altos and Men) and organ/piano was composed for the 2021 Royal School of Church Music (RSCM) Music Sunday Anthem Competition and will receive its first performance on RSCM Music Sunday.

The text of God of all Creation is a prayer by Rev Canon Gordon Giles. The Choir of Prescot Parish Church, directed by David Kernick with the composer at the piano, will perform the item at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 3LA as part of the 10am Sung Eucharist. This joyous, major key anthem, with modal inflections, features a series of memorable choral motifs in the main outer sections. A contrasting middle section uses imitation between parts and builds in volume and excitement, before an adapted return of the initial material. The work is framed by an introduction and extended fanfare coda in the accompaniment.

For more details of all Robert's compositions, please see www.roberthowardmusic.co.uk.


----------

